# Rent in Dubai



## Miu-Miu (May 5, 2008)

I would like to know the living cost in Dubai. e.g. rent, expenses. . etc

Can anyone please hleps!

Cheers


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

It can vary quite a lot

An apartment, villa, studio apartment.???
Location in Dubai?
Schooling?
Utilities will vary from apartment to villa...from as little as 400dhs per month upward (4,000 dhs + month-villa large garden)
How many people to feed?
How many cars etc?

Need a little more info 1st


----------



## Equus08 (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi miumiu!

Here are some figures from where I am staying - Bur Dubai.

Room with attached bath - AED 5,000 per month
Room with sharing bath - AED 4,000 per month
2-bedroom flat - starts at AED 120,000 per year

Hope the above helps.

Welcome to the expat forum!


----------



## Miu-Miu (May 5, 2008)

Well I'm single person, so no anyone else to feed other than me obviously!

I have got the job offer there, although the salary offer wasn't that high but the accommodation, transportation & meals was inclusive. 

And I am still under consider whether to relocate there or not as I never been there but thought it would be lifetime experience for me to travel. 

Can anyone tells me the lifestyle there? average or expensive compare to London? 

Any other opinion? 
Thanks!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dear Mui-mui


If you read through other thread from the last couple of months you will find that your questions have been answered.

The issue of lifestyle is subjective. It depends on factor such as whether you like to go out much, the type of restaurants you like, shopping habits, chosen car etc. Many things are expensive, but you can live relatively cheaply (rent not withstanding) should you so choose.

-


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Just to put things into perspective a little, I've just spent a whole month in Dubai. I drew 2,000 dhms out at the begining of April and that lasted me the WHOLE month! This included fuel, shopping, eating out and buying a bits and bobs to make the apartment feel like "home". I'm hoping by living this way, I will save a nice little nestegg for when I eventually return to live in Spain again.

I'm not saying its cheap to live here but if you're careful, you can live quite a nice lifestyle, depending on what type of lifestyle you're seeking.

HTH


----------

